# Need Advice for Crewcab Set Up



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

OK I have anywhere from .88 for 12's to .68 for tens to play with....I want to know which Kicker sub to start to look at the CVX's or Soloclassic...Has anyone heard the Soloclassic yet or put a CVX in a small sealed box. If so what was the sound like? I am scared I don't have enough air space for the CVX's to hit the low's that I like and have not heard the new soloclassic. 

Current setup Alpine W505, Alpine PDX 1000.1, Alpine PDX 100.4, SClass Memphis 12's, 2 sets Kicker RS65.2, and useless 5 Fared Cap....


----------

